# Configuration FTP Iweb 09



## shuby (28 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,
j'ai un petit soucis de configuration pour le ftp de iweb 09.
J'ai mon site perso sur free, que dois je rentrer?
Mois j'ai mis:
                    Adresse du serveur: ftp://monsite.free.fr
                    Nom d'utilisateur: monsite
                    Mot de passe:**************
                    Chemin/Répertoire: /
                    Protocole: FTP     Port: 21
Ca ne marche pas, il se connecte, fais son test de téléchargement, et me dis: impossible d'écrire sur le serveur. Vérifiez vos réglage , puis réessayez.

Merci


----------



## pierre-auvergne (28 Janvier 2009)

Essaie Répertoire: /www

A+


----------



## cedced36 (28 Janvier 2009)

Même problème, j'ai tenté la manip. suggérée, cela ne fonctionne pas non plus

Que faire ????

Quelqu'un aurait il une idée?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## shuby (28 Janvier 2009)

je viens d'essayer avec /www  et ça ne marche pas.
Dommage, ce serait plus simple que de passer par cyberduck ou autre!


----------



## pierre-auvergne (28 Janvier 2009)

Et sur Cyberduck, ça marche avec ce que tu rentres sur IWeb '09 ?


----------



## fxav (28 Janvier 2009)

Moi non plus ca ne marche pas, 

dans serveur c'est ftpperso.free.fr

mais malgré cela il ne peut écrire ..; si quelqu'un a une idée ...


----------



## shuby (28 Janvier 2009)

oui sur cyberduck pas de soucis.


----------



## zepatente (28 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

êtes vous connecté en wifi ?

@+


----------



## fxav (28 Janvier 2009)

Connecté en wifi pour mon cas .. mais transmit parvient à se connecter.

Visiblement il y aurait un problème entre iweb et les ftp free ... c'est dommage c'était LE truc qui m'intéressait !


----------



## cedced36 (28 Janvier 2009)

via connexion Wifi aussi
Mais transmit fonctionne


----------



## shuby (28 Janvier 2009)

oui je suis connecté en wifi


----------



## pierre-auvergne (28 Janvier 2009)

Bon. C'est IWeb qui merde. C'est le début, donc il faut attendre une mise à jour.... :hein:


----------



## fxav (28 Janvier 2009)

pourtant iweb parvient bien à s'y connecter, j'ai un fichier "iwebtestfile" sur mon ftp ...


----------



## monas (28 Janvier 2009)

moi aussi même problème sur free


----------



## shuby (28 Janvier 2009)

oui je vois moi aussi un fichier iwebtestfile sur mon ftp!!
Personne sur d'autre ftp que free??
Comment faire remonter l'info à apple?


----------



## zepatente (28 Janvier 2009)

êtes vous sous wifi ? pour trouver la solution il me faut cette info


----------



## fxav (28 Janvier 2009)

oui oui nous sommes en wifi

mais ca ne fonctionne pas non plus en ethernet.


----------



## maxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (28 Janvier 2009)

alors moi je suis en filaire et j'ai le même problème  <-- exit le wifi -->

C'est vrai que iWeb réussi quand même a créer des fichier sur le FTP...
(En recherche de solutions...)

MAJ: Bon je peux vous informer que cela viens du FTP de free je viens de tester sur un autre FTP d'un autre hebergeur et cela fonctionne...


----------



## Caligari (28 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir,

Je ne suis pas chez Free mais chez CI et j'ai le même souci. Ce problème touche apparemment beaucoup de personnes avec des FAI différents.


----------



## zepatente (28 Janvier 2009)

est ce que free ou les autres sont des windows server ou linux server ?


----------



## tonio08 (28 Janvier 2009)

j'ai le même message et je suis chez free. Pas de problème avec transmit.


----------



## zepatente (28 Janvier 2009)

tonio08 a dit:


> j'ai le même message et je suis chez free. Pas de problème avec transmit.



peut tu me dire qul type de serveur free utilises ? merci


----------



## tonio08 (28 Janvier 2009)

je n'en ai aucune idée et je ne sais même pas où chercher cette information.


----------



## jodimac (28 Janvier 2009)

Impossible d'écrire sur le serveur alors qu'avec fetch j'accède parfaitement a mon dossier pageperso free

Semble être un bug iweb......


----------



## zepatente (28 Janvier 2009)

quel est ton type de serveur afin que je valide mon doute


----------



## shuby (29 Janvier 2009)

ou trouver cette info?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2009)

Je suis chez Orange et j'ai le même problème (déjà signalé sur le fil des premières impressions sur iLife '09). Et j'ai aussi constaté la présence du fichier de test sur mon FTP.

Ca a donc tout l'air d'être un bug de iWeb '09. En attendant une solution, je fais comme avant : publication dans un dossier (qui marche toujours, heureusement) et transfert sur mon espace FTP avec FireFTP.


----------



## zepatente (29 Janvier 2009)

Iduck quel est le type de serveur chez orange ?


----------



## shuby (29 Janvier 2009)

mais comment faire pour savoir sur quel type de serveur on est???


----------



## zepatente (29 Janvier 2009)

j'ai chercher sur l'aide de free il le dise pas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2009)

zepatente a dit:


> Iduck quel est le type de serveur chez orange ?


Aucune idée.


----------



## Ax6 (30 Janvier 2009)

Il me semble avoir lu quelque part (osxfacile), que iWeb n'uploader que sur un compte .mac (mobileme), et que pour héberger (genre chez free) il fallait publier dans un fichier et passer par un logiciel de transfert FTP tiers :



			
				osxfacile a dit:
			
		

> 2) Vous n'avez pas de compte "MobileMe" (ou vous en avez             un, mais préférez utiliser un autre serveur) :
> Dans ce cas, il vous faut préalablement enregistrer votre site sur             votre disque dur. Pour cela, allez dans le menu *"Fichier"/"Publier             dans un dossier"*.
> Votre site sera alors enregistré sur votre disque dur (par défaut             dans le dossier *"Sites"*).
> Utilisez un client FTP pour téléverser votre site             sur votre espace disque distant. À cet égard, je vous conseille bien             entendu l'excellent "Transmit" (voir astuce "Transmit" sur ce site).
> ...


Voilà pour la réponse, passons à ma question :

Je me suis inscrit chez free (RTC) gratuitement, pour avoir le ftp perso 10 Go, j'ai reçu le courrier avec mon mot de passe FREE, je me suis connecté ce midi à mon compte, j'ai activé mon espace perso (avec BDD mais je ne pense pas que ça change quoi que ce soit), et j'ai personnalisé le mot de passe ftp.

Quand est-ce que l'activation sera effective ? Comment le saurai-je, j'ai pas envi de tenter une synchro au ftp tout les jours...


----------



## shuby (30 Janvier 2009)

Justement, c'est la nouveauté de Iweb 09 de pouvoir uploader sur n'importe quel serveur ftp.
La méthode de publier dans un dossier marche toujours heureusement!
Pour l'activation de la page perso free, ça dépend pour moi en général 48h, environ pour l'activation de la BDD, et presque immédiat pour l'adresse mail.


----------



## Ax6 (30 Janvier 2009)

Ok, merci pour ces réponses


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2009)

Bon et bien j'allonge la liste de ceux qui ne peuvent publier vers FTP FREE...

J'ai testé la connexion via iWeb'09 et j'ai reçu un message d'erreur.
Par contre j'ai bien le fichier iWeb_Test_File.html sur le serveur.
En attendant un patch ou une astuce, j'utilise RBrowser avec succès.

Bon week-end à tous.


----------



## Thierry6 (31 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour

+1
je suis chez Free; mon mac est connecté en Ethernet avec la freebox
ça ne marche pas mais écrit le fichier.
ça marche avec Transmit

quand malgré ce message je vais plus loin et je demande à publier, ça plante toujours au bout d'un moment (parfois rapide parfois moins) : en regardant les dates des fichiers sur le serveur, on voit qu'il a réussit à en publier (généralement les fichier html mais pas les photos par exemple).


----------



## jodimac (31 Janvier 2009)

D'après ce que j'ai lu quelque part(désolé je sais plus ou et en plus c'est en anglais que je comprends mal) le problème viendrait du code d'iweb qui met en premier de chaque page :

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

mal interprété par les serveurs


----------



## felix73 (31 Janvier 2009)

+1
Avec Free...
Il ne reste plus qu'à attendre une MÀJ... ;-(

Félix


----------



## DrFatalis (31 Janvier 2009)

Je me suis dit "super, je vais pouvoir laisser tomber Rbrowser.".
Ben non.
iweb 09 me met, a moi aussi "erreur de publication".
Le test est OK, j'ai les bonnes données de config, mais impossible de publier quoi que ce soit . La publication démarre bien, il me dit qu'il bosse en tache de fond, tout semble ok puis, au bout de quelques mn... message d'erreur!

iweb n'est toujours pas au point...
Puisque Apple legal aime bien asticoter les gens, quid du vice caché ? On me vend iweb 09 comme capable de faire du FTP. S'il ne l'est pas... remboursez !


----------



## Thierry6 (1 Février 2009)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Je me suis dit "super, je vais pouvoir laisser tomber Rbrowser.".
> Ben non.
> iweb 09 me met, a moi aussi "erreur de publication".
> Le test est OK, j'ai les bonnes données de config, mais impossible de publier quoi que ce soit . La publication démarre bien, il me dit qu'il bosse en tache de fond, tout semble ok puis, au bout de quelques mn... message d'erreur!
> ...



ils vont te dire que le vice caché, il est chez Free ...


----------



## patbreg (1 Février 2009)

bonjour à tous;
nouveau  sur les forum donc peut etre un peu maladroit,    j ai  fait l installation de ilife 09   hier soir  et donc j'ai rencontré le meme soucis  lorsque apres la configuration de mon ftp qui est autre que FREE je suis chez un hebergeur 'LWS" et au moment de faire le test de connecxion le message "impossible d'ecrire sur le serveur férifié  vos paramétre" est apparut par contre sur cyberduck ca marche tres bien donc effectivement je pense pas que cela vienne  en particulier de free..   mais peut etre de IWEB09  alors comme tous je serai  ravis de connaitre le remede . merci  et bon dimanche a tous


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Février 2009)

patbreg a dit:


> bonjour à tous;
> nouveau  sur les forum donc peut etre un peu maladroit,    j ai  fait l installation de ilife 09   hier soir  et donc j'ai rencontré le meme soucis  lorsque apres la configuration de mon ftp qui est autre que FREE je suis chez un hebergeur 'LWS" et au moment de faire le test de connecxion le message "impossible d'ecrire sur le serveur férifié  vos paramétre" est apparut par contre sur cyberduck ca marche tres bien donc effectivement je pense pas que cela vienne  en particulier de free..   mais peut etre de IWEB09  alors comme tous je serai  ravis de connaitre le remede . merci  et bon dimanche a tous


Bonjour et bienvenue 

Il n'y a pas à l'heure actuelle de remède connu. Donc en attendant, le mieux est de publier avec d'autres logiciels.


----------



## legallou (9 Février 2009)

Je suis chez Online.net les serveurs pro de Free (100Mo pour 15 par an), et le FTP de iWeb09 marche sans problème, à la fois pour le chargement initial, et la mise à jour d'une nouvelle page. Vous pouvez vérifier ici   http://www.legallou.com/iWeb/index/Home.html   J'ai mis dans le FTP iWeb09 les mêmes paramètres que ceux de mon FTP transmit.
http://www.legallou.com/iWeb/index/Home.html


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Février 2009)

Le bug est reconnu par Apple.

Peut-être une correction bientôt.


----------



## zepatente (11 Février 2009)

Lors on me croit maintenant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Février 2009)

zepatente a dit:


> Lors on me croit maintenant


Bravo


----------



## zepatente (11 Février 2009)

merci en fait pour tout vous dire je me suis toujours demandé s'il y avait des serveurs windows chez mac ... la réponse est non


----------



## LIBANOS (23 Février 2009)

Bonjour a tous,


j'ai acheté ilife09 samedi pour le Plus annoncer " ftp direct "

Surprise ça n'a pas foncionner !
et je suis maintenant sur ce forum 
j'ai le message "echec du test:impossible d'ecrire sur le serveur.
verifiez vos reglages.puis reessayez."
login,mot de passe ok les memes que j'utilisais avec file zilla, rien à faire ?

qq a du nouveau ?
Merci d'avance,


----------



## zepatente (23 Février 2009)

Et non on attends avec impatience la mise à jour.

Tu es hébergé chez qui ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Février 2009)

En attendant la mise à jour, il faut utiliser la bonne vieille méthode de la publication dans un dossier.


----------



## LIBANOS (24 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

je suis chez free 
tout est ok avec n'importe quel logiciel ftp sauf avec iweb09 que j'ai pris que pour ça !!! et les améliorations annoncer dans i photo que je n'ai pas encore tester !!

j'ai tél la fnac faut tél à Apple je viens de tél Apple ils ont dit pas d'assistance telephonique 
faut ecrire un mail en départ de leur site, problème :je ne trouve pas où ?

merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Février 2009)

Non. Il faut attendre la mise à jour.


----------



## LIBANOS (24 Février 2009)

merci pour tes réponses rapides,

pense tu qu'ils sont au courant chez apple ?
je ne vois aucun FAQ concernant ce problème,
et en lançant une recherche sur google je suis retombé ici, et sur qq articles sans intérêt.

A+


----------



## zepatente (24 Février 2009)

Merci , au moins on sent que l'on travaille pas pour rien avec nos sites spécialisés sur iweb  

Macgé est deuxième à la recherche sur google.fr moi haut deuxième page avec un article Apple reconnaît le problème des FTP avec iWeb 09 

et donc tu auras toutes les réponses voulues

@+


----------



## GLX (27 Février 2009)

Est-ce que ça vient de iWeb ou d'OSX ?
La commande de connexion FTP du finder (pomme-K)

ftp://utilisateur:motdepasse@serveur

ne fonctionne pas avec ftpperso.free.fr


----------



## dbomoi (27 Février 2009)

Bonsoir
Moi comme en passant par le dossier local cela ne fonctionne pas non plus, j'ai un msg de mon hébergeur (hostarea) acces interdit ... port 80, réponse il faut mettre l'index à la racine du site, 
et ça donne un deuxième msg
*Parse error*:  syntax error, unexpected T_STRING in */home/web/clients/rimesf.hostarea.org/www/LES_RIMES/index.html* on line *1*

le ftp direct de Iweb a fonctionné pourtant, m'autorisant à publier, test réussi.

Est ce le même problème de mise à jour qui bloque ?

Merci à vous


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Mars 2009)

GLX a dit:


> Est-ce que ça vient de iWeb ou d'OSX ?
> La commande de connexion FTP du finder (pomme-K)
> 
> ftp://utilisateur:motdepasse@serveur
> ...



OS x a tous les coups.


----------



## MarcMame (8 Mars 2009)

Et en attendant une hypothétique M.àJ. d'iWeb'09, comment faites vous pour ne publier que les modifications apportées à un site ?
Bref, c'est quoi la solution pour ne pas se taper l'upload complet à chaque modification ? :mouais:

Merci d'avance pour toute suggestion.


----------



## zepatente (8 Mars 2009)

J'utilise cyberduck et j'active l'action "synchroniser" quand à la mise à jour , on peut penser qu'elle va arriver cette semaine


----------



## MarcMame (9 Mars 2009)

zepatente a dit:


> J'utilise cyberduck et j'active l'action "synchroniser"


Oui, en fait j'ai vu qu'il y avait cette possibilité également avec Transmit. Merci quand même.




> quand à la mise à jour , on peut penser qu'elle va arriver cette semaine


Qu'est ce qui t'autorise à écrire ça ?


----------



## zepatente (9 Mars 2009)

MarcMame a dit:


> Oui, en fait j'ai vu qu'il y avait cette possibilité également avec Transmit. Merci quand même.
> 
> 
> Qu'est ce qui t'autorise à écrire ça ?



le fait que iphoto , ilife 09 ont été mise à jour cette semaine et il reste iweb09 qui a des problèmes dans la suite ilife09 . donc par déduction et par habitude , la logique  voudrait que cela vienne mardi  ou jeudi comme toutes les mises à jours


----------



## MarcMame (9 Mars 2009)

zepatente a dit:


> le fait que iphoto , ilife 09 ont été mise à jour cette semaine et il reste iweb09 qui a des problèmes dans la suite ilife09 . donc par déduction et par habitude , la logique  voudrait que cela vienne mardi  ou jeudi comme toutes les mises à jours


Esperons que tu ais raison mais même avec une mise à jour, rien ne dit que le problème de publication par FTP soit résolu, on verra bien.


----------



## zepatente (9 Mars 2009)

Le pire pour avoir fouiller dans iweb , il y a bien un module de ftp pour windows mais apparemment il ne fonctionne pas


----------



## LIBANOS (10 Mars 2009)

salut à tous,

j'espère que tu auras raison que maj arrivera cette semaine,

le problème est que je me sens arnaquer !!!
c comme si tu achète une voiture avec l'option vitres électrique,  tu as bien les boutons sur la console mais qui ne sont pas brancher. 
Le pire c que en tant que consommateur nous n'avons aucun recours, tu paie le produit qui ne fonctionne pas comme annconcé et tu attends.


----------



## MarcMame (26 Mars 2009)

zepatente a dit:


> le fait que iphoto , ilife 09 ont été mise à jour cette semaine et il reste iweb09 qui a des problèmes dans la suite ilife09 . donc par déduction et par habitude , la logique  voudrait que cela vienne mardi  ou jeudi comme toutes les mises à jours



Bon ben voilà.... Tu peux rapporter ta boule de cristal au SAV...


----------



## MarcMame (26 Mars 2009)

Par contre la mienne fonctionne bien : Et hop, mise à jour d'iLife ce soir, iWeb inclut


----------



## OlivierTassi (26 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,
malgré le message d'erreur lors du test de la connexion, j'ai qd même tenté de publier mon site, et ça a marché ! Je ne suis pas allé jusqu'au bout car il est tard et le site assez conséquent. J'ai pu voir grâce à un client FTP que les fichiers étaient bien arrivés sur le serveur de Free. Promis : demain je tente l'intégralité.


----------



## zepatente (27 Mars 2009)

MarcMame a dit:


> Bon ben voilà.... Tu peux rapporter ta boule de cristal au SAV...



à deux semaines prêt je me trouve pas si mal que çà


----------



## MarcMame (27 Mars 2009)

zepatente a dit:


> à deux semaines prêt je me trouve pas si mal que çà


Mouai, on sauve les meubles comme on peut !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mars 2009)

La mise à jour tant attendue est sortie. Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà l'occasion de tester avec le FTP d'Orange ?


----------



## Ben-Guetta (27 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> La mise à jour tant attendue est sortie. Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà l'occasion de tester avec le FTP d'Orange ?


 
Je vais essayer cela ce soir, on verra bien le résultat.

Par contre je suis un peu énervé car avec Internet explorer mon site s'affiche mal, alors que dans Mozzila et safari il est parfait. Je pense pas qu'il y ait de solution pour ce type de problème si ce n'est de ne pas utiliser internet explorer  (difficile à expliquer aux potientiels clients...)


----------



## veronique (27 Mars 2009)

J'ai fait la mise à jour, et je viens de tester le FTP de iWeb: 
 C'est toujours  impossible d'envoyer le site sur free :-(


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mars 2009)

veronique a dit:


> J'ai fait la mise à jour, et je viens de tester le FTP de iWeb:
> C'est toujours  impossible d'envoyer le site sur free :-(


Sur Orange, ça marche. La publication est en cours en ce moment même. :love:

Que te dit le message ?


EDIT : ça y est ! Fini ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tonio08 (27 Mars 2009)

moi j'ai réussi
tu mets bien :
ftpperso.free.fr
le login sans @free.fr
le mot de passe
et il faut renseigner l'adresse url http://nomd'utlisateur.free.fr


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mars 2009)

tonio08 a dit:


> moi j'ai réussi
> tu mets bien :
> ftpperso.free.fr
> le login sans @free.fr
> ...


J'ai dû mettre un */* dans chemin/répertoire pour que ça marche. Pareil pour toi ?


----------



## tonio08 (27 Mars 2009)

non je n'ai pas du


----------



## Ben-Guetta (27 Mars 2009)

Je confirme cela fonctionne bien sur un FTP d'orange. Ce mode de publication est quand même très appréciable. Je suis juste un peu vert car il y a 72h j'ai acheté une version de TRANSMIT à 29 $, dès lors, il me fait une belle jambe ce logiciel...


----------



## zepatente (28 Mars 2009)

MarcMame a dit:


> Mouai, on sauve les meubles comme on peut !



sauf que j suis comme toi un amateur qui aide les autres donc je me trouve pas pire 

et j'ai pas besoin de sauver quoi que ce soit vu que j ai pas de compte à rendre


----------



## veronique (28 Mars 2009)

hello
 j'ai refait des essais. Ca marche très bien sur un  autre hébergeur  , mais pas sur free... 

_ iDuck J'ai dû mettre un / dans chemin/répertoire pour que ça marche. ?
_

Peux-tu préciser ?
merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mars 2009)

veronique a dit:


> _ iDuck J'ai dû mettre un / dans chemin/répertoire pour que ça marche. ?
> _
> 
> Peux-tu préciser ?
> merci


Bien sûr 




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## koeklin (28 Mars 2009)

iDuck, j'aime quand t'es précis


----------



## zepatente (28 Mars 2009)

et à la fin aussi il faut mieux en mettre un car c''est un répertoire . j'en parle ici


----------



## kesako (22 Juin 2009)

Bon ben à la lecture de ce post je constate que je ne suis pas le seul qui ait des problèmes avec Free et iWeb09.

J'ai créé ma page perso sur Free vendredi dans l'après-midi, puis la base de données dimanche en début de soirée (j'ai remarqué plus tard qu'elle était nécessaire).
j'ai donc rentré tous les paramètres trouvés sur le site de Free ainsi que le chemin d'accès dans iWeb puis dans Cyberduck, mais aucun des deux ne fonctionne.

J'ai aussi constaté que lorsque je tape http://monlogin.free.fr dans la barre d'adresse, Safari me retourne que le serveur est introuvable. Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer pourquoi ? Qu'est-ce que j'ai mal fait (je suis néophite pour ce qui est création et publication de site internet et en FTP) ?

Merci pour vos conseils avisés ; vous semblez bien vous y connaître sur le sujet.
Kesako.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (23 Juin 2009)

Si tu pouvais nous passer l'URL exacte, ça nous simplifierait bien la vie.


----------



## kesako (24 Juin 2009)

C'est vrai que ce serait plus pratique ! C'est http://aspeisser.free.fr


----------



## pierre-auvergne (24 Juin 2009)

Une petite manip.

Tu effaces tout le contenu de ton serveur via Cyberduck (tu sélectionnes tout puis tu appuies sur effacer). Tu le republie en intégralité, si, une fois le transfert effectué, tu te retrouves avec un point vert, et que ça ne fonctionne toujours pas, tu contactes Free et tu leur explique.

Leurs serveurs ne sont pas toujours très réactifs.. mais à ce point ! :mouais:


----------



## kesako (24 Juin 2009)

Le truc c'est que je n'ai toujours rien transféré sur mon serveur puisque je n'arrive pas à m'y connecter en ftp (cf post plus haut sur cette page). Et pourtant j'utilise les bons réglages donnés par Free.

Est-ce que ma page perso Free a été créée ? Comment puis-je m'en assurer ? Est-ce qu'en contactant Free par Chat, ils pourraient me dire si la pageperso existe ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (24 Juin 2009)

Là, je ne peux rien te dire de plus, sinon que rien n'est mis sur le serveur sur lequel tu renvoies. Vérifies tes mots de passe, et contacte free.


----------



## MarcMame (24 Juin 2009)

kesako a dit:


> Le truc c'est que je n'ai toujours rien transféré sur mon serveur puisque je n'arrive pas à m'y connecter en ftp (cf post plus haut sur cette page). Et pourtant j'utilise les bons réglages donnés par Free.
> 
> Est-ce que ma page perso Free a été créée ? Comment puis-je m'en assurer ? Est-ce qu'en contactant Free par Chat, ils pourraient me dire si la pageperso existe ?


Il faut 24h entre la demande et la création effective de l'espace perso.

Non, ta page n'a pas été créé, si c'était le cas, tu pourrais accéder à une page vide alors que là, c'est une absence de connexion.

Je pense que tu n'as pas bien suivi la procédure :

Pour activer les pages perso, il faut absolument que tu te connectes sur l'interface de gestion du compte correspondant, c'est à dire que pour activer les pages perso de aspeisser.free.fr tu dois te connecter sur le compte de aspeisser et pas un autre (pas celui de ton compte abonné ADSL par exemple.


----------



## kesako (24 Juin 2009)

Apparemment Free doit avoir des problèmes pour la création des pages persos. Je me suis reconnecté sur mon espace et ai refait la procédure. J'obtiens alors le message en pièce jointe. Comme j'ai effectué la procédure vendredi, on est loin des 24h !


----------



## MarcMame (24 Juin 2009)

Hé bien patience donc....


----------



## kesako (25 Juin 2009)

Ca y est. Page perso créée et transfert ftp via iWeb09 nickel.
Finalement la création de la page en 24h était très optimiste ; Free devait être très occupé.


----------



## chester13 (28 Janvier 2010)

je suis chez free... pas wifi...

Je viens à peine de tester et cela fonctionne

voici la config en espérant que cela t 'aide :


nom du site : mon site
adresse : ton adresse mail free
adresse du serveur : ftpperso.free.fr
nom utilisateur : le début de ton adresse mail    avant le : @free.fr
mot de passe : ton mot de passe allant avec l 'adresse

chemin repertoire : ecrit rien
apres ftp et 21

et ton url de free : http://"           ".free.fr


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Février 2010)

Bon, 

Je publie des blogs "pro" à l'aide d'iWeb sur des serveurs FTP. 
Un de ces blogs ne veut plus se mettre à jour, j'ai l'alerte suivante : 


"ERREUR DE PUBLICATION

Une erreur est survenue lors de la communication avec le serveur FTP. Réessayez plus tard ou vérifiez auprès de votre prestataire de service."

Les billets ne sont publiés que partiellement. 
J'ai testé la connexion, elle est opérationnelle. 

Que faire?


edit : la publication sur me.com et sur dossier local se fait sans problème. Apparemment, pas de souci avec le site en tant que tel. Rhaaa que c'est agaçant.


----------



## l'écrieur (10 Février 2010)

Des blogs pro avec iWeb, c'est pas antinomique, ça ?


----------



## koeklin (10 Février 2010)

On le voit souvent ce message d'erreur sur les forums, généralement au mec qui poste cela personne ne lui répond   et il reposte quelques heures après pour écrire qu'il a fait une nouvelle tentative et que cette fois ça a marché. Il faut croire que parfois le serveur est aux abonnés absents.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Février 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Des blogs pro avec iWeb, c'est pas antinomique, ça ?



d'où les " ".  
Tu sais qu'au taf tout le monde me prend pour un crac de l'informatique. Je n'ose les contredire. 





koeklin a dit:


> On le voit souvent ce message d'erreur sur les forums, généralement au mec qui poste cela personne ne lui répond   et il reposte quelques heures après pour écrire qu'il a fait une nouvelle tentative et que cette fois ça a marché. Il faut croire que parfois le serveur est aux abonnés absents.



ça remarche, un billet posait problème*je l'ai supprimé.


----------



## vicentez (18 Février 2010)

Bon, j'ai un grand besoin d'aide...

J'ai créé et activé mes pages persos sur free : http://dreamingforeal.free.fr/ 

Sur cyberduck, je rentre :
Serveur : dreamingforeal.free.fr
Nom d'utilisateur : dreamingforeal
Mot de passe : ***********

Accès refusé.

Que faire ? Grr....

D'autre part, sur Iweb09, que mettre dans les paramètres FTP : pour le serveur, l'utilisateur et le mot de passe ? exactement la même chose ? Ou alors il est inutile de modifier les paramètres FTP de Iweb09 en copiant le contenu sur un dossier.

Si vous m'aidez à résoudre ce putain de pb, je vous paie un harem


----------



## Thierry6 (18 Février 2010)

vicentez a dit:


> Bon, j'ai un grand besoin d'aide...
> 
> J'ai créé et activé mes pages persos sur free : http://dreamingforeal.free.fr/
> 
> ...



*Serveur : ftpperso.free.fr*


----------



## Madeline (19 Février 2010)

vicentez a dit:


> Si vous m'aidez à résoudre ce putain de pb, je vous paie un harem



J'ai pas envie d'un harem


----------



## vicentez (19 Février 2010)

woaw... c'était si simple !

thierry6==> Je t'envoie ça à quelle adresse ?
madeline==>de toute façon, ce n'est pas toi qui m'as aidé... nah:rateau:


----------



## Thierry6 (19 Février 2010)

attends, il faut que je trouve une adresse spéciale ... sinon c'est Madame qui va être surprise


----------

